# JEE und SAP Netwaver



## Andgalf (30. Nov 2011)

Moin Moin,

ich arbeite aktuell in einem JEE-6 Projekt und habe auch sonst schon ein wenig Erfahrung im JEE Umfeld. Jetzt hätte ich ggf. die Möglichkeit als Java Entwickler im Netwaver Umfeld mein Geld zu verdienen.

Allerdings habe ich nach meinen derzeitigen Recherchen den Eindruck, dass das technologisch gesehen ein ziemlicher Rückschritt wäre ... auch scheint mir die Community dort nicht sonderlich "aktiv" zu sein (was ja auch i-wie klar ist).

Nun wollte ich mal hören ob es hier Entwickler gibt, die Erfahrung in dem Bereich haben und mir mal ne Einschätzung geben können.

greetz


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (1. Dez 2011)

Versuch es doch einfach mal mit "NetWeaver"!

Google:
Netwaver - 41.200 Treffer

Netweaver - 7.300.000 Treffer


----------



## Noctarius (1. Dez 2011)

Vor allem frage ich mich, wie kommst du auf den Beisatz:



Andgalf hat gesagt.:


> was ja auch i-wie klar ist



Dir ist schon klar was NetWeaver ist, oder?


----------



## Andgalf (1. Dez 2011)

JohannisderKaeufer hat gesagt.:


> Versuch es doch einfach mal mit "NetWeaver"!
> 
> Google:
> Netwaver - 41.200 Treffer
> ...



Naja gegoogelt habe ich auch schon, allerdings findet man dort doch eher wenig Erfahrungsberichte.

[EDIT]Das mit dem Tippfehler hab ich erst jetzt gesehen, den habe ich allerdings nur hier im Post gemacht ... goolge ist ja so schlau und korrigiert einen dann [/EDIT]



			
				Noctarius hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dir ist schon klar was NetWeaver ist, oder?



Ja das ist mir schon in etwa klar, allerdings ist SAP ja propritär und Communities sind nun mal im Open-Source Bereich aktiver.


----------



## Andgalf (1. Dez 2011)

Und bevor jetzt noch jemand "Lehrer" spielen will. Mit technologischem Rückschritt meine ich, dass die aktuelle NetWeaver Plattform wohl nur JEE-5 unterstützt also EJB3.0, jpa1.0 ...

und was mich am meisten erschreckt hat wtp in in der version 1.3, das kann man ja fast als Dinosaurierer bezeichnen


----------



## Andgalf (1. Dez 2011)

schade, wirklich niemand mit netWeaver Erfahrung hier?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (3. Dez 2011)

das kommt ganz drauf an mit welchem release du es zu tun haben wirst

SAP NetWeaver Application Server ? Wikipedia


----------



## Andgalf (4. Dez 2011)

raiL hat gesagt.:


> das kommt ganz drauf an mit welchem release du es zu tun haben wirst


Stimmt natürlich, aber die o.g. Informationen habe ich aus den Releasenotes der Version 7.3. Bei Wikipedia steht dort allerdings, JEE6 ??


----------

